

Show HN: Dial-O-Spresso – a phone controlled coffee machine - thatguydan
http://ninjablocks.com/2012/10/23/dial-o-spresso-internet-phone-espresso/

======
adamgray
It doesn't appear to be HTCPCP/1.0 compliant.
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324>

------
raganwald
We've come a long way from coffee pot webcams
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trojan_Room_coffee_pot>

------
jrockway
What are the relays connected to?

